# Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo



## vaddy (21. Dezember 2004)

Hier die Küstenplätze für den Lille Belt Höhe Kolding.
Vielleicht helfen die euch bei Karnevals-AB-Treffen.
Ist sozusagen Teil 2...

Viel Spaß



Lille Baelt Höhe Kolding:



Gl. Aalbo Camping


Gl. Aalbo Camping ist ein kleiner Campingplatz direkt am kleinen Belt. Von hier aus bieten sich gute Möglichkeiten auf Meerforellen zu fischen. Der Lille Baelt ist von Stenderup Hage bis Middelfart am engsten. Die Wassertiefe beträgt hier teilweise 40-50 Meter. Durch diese Meerenge ist die Strömung sehr stark und das Wasser sehr sauerstoff- und nährstoffreich. Man braucht nicht weit zu werfen um die Kante zu erreichen. Teilweise kann man an die Kante heranwaten. Aber Vorsicht!!! Die Kante fällt steil ab!!! Deshalb lieber aufpassen. Man sollte auch die Strömung nicht unterschätzen. Das Angelgerät sollte auch etwas schwerer gewählt werden. Ich verwende Blinker und leichte Pilker bis 50 Gramm, wenn die Strömung besonders stark ist. An manchen Tagen reicht aber auch normales Spinn- und Fliegengerät. 
Eine sehr gute Stelle befindet sich einen kleinen Fußmarsch in nördlicher Richtung vom Campingplatz. Man kann vom Platz ein Einfamilienhaus in ca. 400 Meter Entfernung sehen. Ab hier würde ich die Küste in nördlicher Richtung abfischen. Schräg vor dem Haus befindet sich in Wurfweite ein tiefes Loch, in dem immer Fisch ist. Wenn keine Forelle da ist, dann wenigstens Dorsch. 
Blick Richtung Norden vom Camping Platz aus. Man erkennt die zuvor beschriebene Landspitze.
Der Campingplatz bietet auch gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für Mefo-Angler. Man kann von hieraus gut alle Stellen mit dem Auto erreichen. Weiterhin kann man Boote leihen und somit vom Wasser aus das Gebiet erkunden und den Forellen und Dorschen auf die Schuppen rücken. Einfach mal angucken: www.gl-aalbo.dk


Stenderup Hage

Besser bekannt als die Radarstation am kleinen Belt ist ebenfalls eine sehr interessante Stelle. Die Stelle hat aber nichts mit den vorher beschriebenen Plätzen am kleinen Belt zu tun. Das Wasser ist flach. Sandboden wechselt sich mit Leopardengrund ab. Man findet eine kleine Landspitze vor, die etwas links von der Radarstation liegt. Geht man ein wenig um Spitze Richtung Gl. Aalbo Camping herum, sieht man im seichten Wasser ein Rohr stecken. Es ragt ca. 40 cm aus dem Wasser. HIER ANFANGEN MIT FISCHEN!!!
Wenn man ein wenig hinauswatet erreicht man gute Fischgründe. Man kommt zwar nicht an  die Kante zum tiefen Wasser der Fahrrinne, aber die Fische ziehen trotzdem über den sandigen Vorsprung der Stenderup Hage Landspitze. Wenn Fisch da ist, dann meist hier. Jedenfalls habe ich dort die meisten Bisse bekommen. Will man die ganze Stelle befischen, empfehle ich vom Rohr auf die Sandbank zu waten. Auf der Sandbank kann man gut entlang waten und die Stelle bis zur Radarstation abfischen. 
Stenderup Hage ist eine klassische Frühlingsstelle, die ab wärmeren Temperaturen ab Ende März fängig ist. Ich habe es dort schon früher versucht. Der Erfolg ließ aber zu wünschen über. Im Herbst habe ich schon viele Mefos im Kleinen Belt gefangen, aber noch keine an dieser Stelle. Außer ein paar Dorschen in der Dunkelheit blieb nichts hängen.



Skibelund

Das Loch!!!
Skibelund liegt südlich von Stenderup Hage am kleinen Belt. Man erreicht Skibelund über Stenderup. Wenn man durch Stenderup fährt, die letzte Abzweigung rechts, bevor die Strasse zum Campingplatz Gl. Aalbo abgeht. Immer Richtung Skibelund fahren und bei Abzweigungen rechts halten. Man kommt direkt ans Wasser. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich ein Parkplatz. 
Ans Wasser gehen und rechts halten. Nach ein paar Metern beginnt das Wasser tiefer zu werden. Hier befindet sich ein tiefes Loch. An der tiefsten Stelle ca. 2 Meter tief. Etwas ins Wasser hineinwaten und das Loch abfischen. Eigentlich immer Fisch. O.K. immer ist relativ. Aber die Aussage tolle Stelle mit SEHR guten Chancen auf Fisch. Sehr gute Stelle, wenn das Wasser wärmer wird. Die Fischen bleiben den Tag über im Loch bevor sie wieder auf Jagd gehen. Es ist also eine gute Stelle ab Mai /Juni bis in den Oktober. Man hat auch gute Chancen Steelheads zu fangen.
Man sollte diese Stelle ruhig mal ausprobieren. Aber nicht bei starken auflandigen Ostwinden. Dann verwandelt sich das Wasser in Fehmarn-Brühe mit trübem Wasser und viel Kraut.


Faeno/Faeno Kalv

Die beiden Inseln im Lille Belt sind ebenfalls gute Stellen zum Angeln. 
Faeno Kalv ist eine sehr kleine Insel mitten in der Hauptströmung im Lille Belt. Die Insel ist ungefähr so groß wie ein halber Fußballplatz und ist die Spitze eines Sandplateaus. Sandstrand um die ganze Insel herum mit guten Möglichkeiten zum Fischen bei allen Windrichtungen. Man erreicht auch mühelos das tiefe Wasser sowohl mit der Spinn- als auch mit der Fliegenrute. Die ganze Sache hat nur 2 Haken. Erstens muss man mit dem Boot hinfahren oder gebracht werden. Boote mieten kann man am Camping Platz und gegen eine Gebühr wird man eventuell zur Insel gebracht und später wieder abgeholt. Und zweitens gibt es auf dieser Insel jede Menge Ratten. Also Klamotten und Essbares in Sicherheit bringen. Ist aber mal was anderes auf Faeno Kalv einen Tag zu verbringen. Und mit etwas Glück kann man hier eine der sehr starken Lille Belt Meerforellen zu fangen.

Faeno, eine ebenfalls unbewohnte Insel im Lille Belt, liegt gegenüber vom Camping Platz. Ich würde mich allerdings nicht in das Landesinnere begeben, da hier oft Jagdveranstaltungen für gut zahlende Touristen abgehalten. Faeno bietet gute Möglichkeiten zum Küstenfischen. Allerdings fällt die Steilküste der Insel fast überall direkt ins Wasser ab. Lediglich an der Westküste, also der Seite die dem Camping Platz zugewand ist, hat man die Gelegenheit vom Ufer aus zu fischen. Ich selbst war noch nicht auf Faeno zum fischen. Nur vor der Küste im Boot. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen es einmal an der Westküste zu versuchen.


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*



			
				vaddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Küstenplätze für den Lille Belt Höhe Kolding.
> Vielleicht helfen die euch bei Karnevals-AB-Treffen.
> Ist sozusagen Teil 2...
> 
> ...




..... Vaddy, da sprichst mir aus der Seele !


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*

Mensch Stephan,hast Du das Buch geschrieben - Lillebealt die Meerforellen und ich ???
Bist Du da aufgewachsen???
Ich kenn mich ja nicht mal in meiner Hosentasche so gut aus :q
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei Klaus und Ketty in Gl.Aalbo.
Übrigens Klaus macht da manchmal Urlaub und hat ein Super Boot,ne Klaus?
Wolln wir Dr.Trutte nicht mal einladen?


----------



## langelandsklaus (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Wolln wir Dr.Trutte nicht mal einladen?



Können wir gerne mal machen - aber wann ???


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*



			
				langelandsklaus schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir gerne mal machen - aber wann ???


Doc´s haben doch immer Mittwoch nachmittags frei :m


----------



## vaddy (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*

Mittwochs FREI - schön wär's!!! :c 
Komme aber gern mal auf euer Angebot zurück... :q


----------



## Broder (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*

|uhoh: und beim nächsten Karnevalstreffen flüstere ich Dir mein Lieblingsplätzchen  aber nur wenn Du artig warst #h fröhliche Weihnachten  #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh: und beim nächsten Karnevalstreffen flüstere ich Dir mein Lieblingsplätzchen  aber nur wenn Du artig warst #h fröhliche Weihnachten  #h



Broder als was verkleidest Du Dich denn beim Karneval, das würde mich mal interessieren #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*

Cowboy oder Indianer  |uhoh: weiß noch nicht |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## südlicht (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*

...als Mensch verkleidet... :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angelplätze DK/Lille Belt Gl. Aalbo*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ...als Mensch verkleidet... :q :q :q



Ich denke,
er setzt sich nen ollen Schlapphut auf, besorgt sich Tuffenwatschuhe und geht als Südlicht...  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß nach Norditalien!!!  |wavey: 

Heiko


----------

